

Learn How to Prevent Eye Strain - mewview
http://www.ocushield.com/#!Preventing-eye-strain-top-10-tips-for-busy-professionals/c1bsc/770B5360-CB8F-442D-BAF6-0ECEE839A2EC

======
mewview
Its been mentioned a lot recently via mashable,bbc etc. Article highlights
problems and provides solutions, including a product that makes it easier. Ive
been using the screen protector and i feel less tired and wake up looking
fresher.

------
nate_meurer
"10\. Finally using an Ocushield on your digital devices cuts the harmful blue
light from your iPad or iPhone, preventing eye strain due to prolonged digital
device us."

They forgot number 11 -- never go outdoors or look at the sky, saturated as it
is with that harmful blue light.

~~~
jtheory
Only while the sun is up; and even then, the sky is _there_ , but you actually
look at everything else for the vast majority of the time.

If the ground is as bright as the sky -- for example, if it's covered in snow
or water that reflects most of the light hitting it -- then that's quite a bit
more dangerous than watching a screen all day (see snow blindness).

Just because things are "natural" doesn't mean they're automatically safe, or
good for you.

